# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  Antaresia Pre-egg anxiety! Advice?

## hoo-t

I have a gravid female Spotted Python that I believe is a few days out from laying. I want to ensure that I am providing a proper environment for her egg laying task. She is in a 10 gallon aquarium with screen top which has been covered with plastic wrap to hold in humidity. Aspen substrate, clay pot hide, and a 4 oz water bowl. I just removed the 12 oz bowl, and replaced with the 4 oz to prevent her from laying in the water bowl. Im using under tank heat, and there is also a 40 watt incandescent bulb in a work light fixture on top. Should she have more space? I have a 29 gal tank available if that would be preferable. Does she need a nest box? What should the humidity level be in her enclosure? I have seen her try a couple of times to get into her water bowl (the 12 oz bowl), which is why some of these questions have come up. This is my first attempt at breeding Antaresia, so any advice would be appreciated! 

Thanks, 
Steve

----------


## MPenn

Steve,


The easiest and cheapest way to create a nest box for her is to go out and buy some of those Gladware or simliar container. Cut a hole in top and put in some spagnum moss. Dampen it a bit and put it in the cage away from the heat light. She will know what to do after that.  :Wink:

----------


## hoo-t

So... I posted this over two weeks ago.

I put her in the 29gal tank, and gave her a nest box.  She checked out the nest box several times, but didn't act very interested.

So, I waited.  No eggs.

And I waited.  No eggs.

Waited some more.  Still no eggs.

I noticed the last couple of days, she's been staying in her hide a lot more.  Its an inverted clay pot.  Last night, I decided that I would pull the hide and check on her after work tonight.  Got home about 8:30pm and gently pulled the hide.  EGGS!!!!  TWO OF 'EM!!!  But wait, shouldn't a spotted be giving me more than two eggs????  So, I decided to wait some more.  Just now peeked in using a flashlight through the top of the hide, and I can see a half dozen or so eggs!  I'll pull 'em to the incubator in the morning and provide a full report!

Steve

By the way, MPenn, thanks for the advice!!!

----------


## tigerlily

Congrats on the eggs!   :W00t:

----------


## MPenn

Steve,


Glad it worked out for you!!! Nothing like seeing a pile of those pearly whites!

It's funny that you say that she did not use her nest box. Both of my females didn't use theirs this year either. The first one, stayed in her hide box (a half cut Folger's plastic coffee can). She showed no signs of being gravid. So I went to offer her a meal one evening and out see came and snapped the pup up. When I looked closer, she was on a pile of eggs! Tricky little hussy! LOL!!
The second one milled around in her nest box for a few days but decided to go under the news paper bedding and deposit her load of eggs.

----------


## hoo-t

Well, here's the scoop...

I pulled the hide off this morning to see Lilly tightly wrapped around a beautiful pile of eggs....



I put on a pair of gloves and gently removed her from the clutch.  She didn't really want to come off them, but she never bit, struck, or even hissed!  

Got the eggs moved into the egg box...



... did my best to count them.  I think there are 16 eggs.  They are now safely in the incubator.  Lilly has had her bath.  Just left the gloves off for that, and once again, she was a sweetheart, which is kind of strange, because she's always been the one snake in my collection that will try to EAT me!!!

Right now, she's cruising her enclosure, I think looking for her babies, and getting an occasional drink of water.  I'll let her settle in til this evening, and see if she wants to eat.

Thanks for listening!
Steve

----------


## MPenn

Steve,  


She looks great!!! Nice big healthy pile of eggs!!! I wish you much luck the rest of the way!

I would definitely offer her some food tonight as it has probably been a while since she last ate. If she has the normal spotted appetite, she should hit it like a ton of bricks!! :eek:

----------


## hoo-t

> Steve,  
> 
> 
> She looks great!!! Nice big healthy pile of eggs!!! I wish you much luck the rest of the way!
> 
> I would definitely offer her some food tonight as it has probably been a while since she last ate. If she has the normal spotted appetite, she should hit it like a ton of bricks!! :eek:


Thanks!

Well, I offered her a weanling rat tonight, and for a skinny little girl that hasn't eaten since 1/4/2007, she packs quite a punch!  I offered her partner one at the same time.  Lilly had hers completely down by the time Herman had gotten a good start!

Steve

----------


## hoo-t

The babies are on there way!!!!  :Very Happy: 

Here's a couple pics -

5/31 at about 12:45pm - 1st one!



6/1 at about 10:00am.  1 and 2 out looking now, and 3rd one has the door cracked open (upper left)



Steve

----------


## Evan Jamison

Congrats Steve!  Nothing better than seeing baby spotted worms  :Very Happy:  !

-Evan

----------


## dalvers63

Congrats on the babies, Steve! Antaresia are a favorite of mine and these guys remind me of when I had a clutch years ago.

Good luck with them and I know we would all love more pictures when they're out!

----------

